# My Adam's family labels



## zember311 (Jan 13, 2008)

Yup, you can tell I was a child that spent his time watching the Adam's family, then growing up listening to the doors and watching The lost boys over and over again on VHS.


Are there any good label papers with a ( photo quality )gloss finish out there ? I got a pack but they are just plain paper with lickem stickem on the back. if not I guess I will have to purchase some of that clear plastic laminate stuff to stick over the paper label.


----------



## jobe05 (Jan 13, 2008)

Interesting label................... ........... ....... yes it is.........

For label paper, I use glossy Kodak paper that is thin, like 26 pound or so for most of my (well........ Joan's) labels. To put the on the bottle I just use a glue stick. Thicker paper doesn't want to bend to the form of the bottle. They have 100 sheet packs at Wal Mart for something like $5


----------



## Wade E (Jan 13, 2008)

Where is the wine, dying on the vine? That is a Jim Morrison lyric!


----------



## jobe05 (Jan 13, 2008)

I guess that was before my time .....





I like the art work, just didn't understand the label............. see what age will do to ya........sigh


----------



## Wade E (Jan 13, 2008)

Before your time



Have you never heard of "The Doors"


----------



## jobe05 (Jan 13, 2008)

Heard of them, must not have listened to them much though....... More of a zepplin, kiss, who, Pink Floyd fan......


----------



## PolishWineP (Jan 13, 2008)

That is a most interesting label...


----------



## zember311 (Jan 14, 2008)

Jobe05, 


That is an outstanding idea ! Thanks, That was exactly the kind of advice that works for me ..


Wade,








Everything I have been reading lately talked about the angels share in regards to evaporation, so that line stuck in my head. Then that line from american prayer from the Doors kept ringing in my head as I was working with this wine. The starting color reminded me of the bottle from the lost boys and my imagination went crazy from there.


I have alot of friends that are active member of paranormal societies running from place to place with their K2 meters and such looking for energies and orbs and want not, so I figured if I get these two fresh started batches of wine to work out, it will be a conversational piece non the less.


Just something about a gathering with a bottle of wine, with a joureny starting message written on the back, something to not set the mood, but as morrision would say, open the doors to preception. 


As far as the " in the year of our gods " it's almost very Greek mythology, not to be direct with religion/beliefs, but allows anyone within that circle to be free in their own destiny. 


and with all your help the wine should taste pretty good to boot ..;-)*Edited by: zember311 *


----------



## Tomy (Jan 14, 2008)

Great looking label, the artwork would look great on the tank of my Harley also.


----------



## donking2010 (Jan 28, 2008)

Very nice label



I'm going to go listen to the cure now.. and put on my black clothes.....


You have inspired me to making my vampire wine labels now.


Awesome!
brian


----------



## zember311 (Feb 1, 2008)

donking2010 said:


> Very nice label
> 
> 
> 
> ...




fascination street  just was one of my song son my mp3 player 40 minutes before i even read this.


too funny man,


----------

